# OGF Get together



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I was curious as to whether if there will be a get together with OGF family members this holiday season. I will be visiting NE Ohio and would like to meet the many members I have corresponded with through this site. I am formerly from Ohio, but now reside in California. I will be flying in on 12/24 and leaving on the first. Besides visiting my immediate family and going fishing a day or two, I would really like to meet people from this site. Is anything planned?? I sure hope so. If not, but if there is going to be a private party with some of you, if you can see it in your heart to invite another person but do not want to post it here for all to see, PM me.

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone here a HAPPY HOLIDAY SEASON TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There's an OGF seminar at Gander Mountain in N. Canton from 4-6PM on Dec. 9. Just general fishing info, site questions answered, meet and greet stuff. Pretty informal. After that, I'll make a date sometime later in the season for an ice fishing seminar. I'll keep your dates in mind too.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

how about a get together in central for pizza or something.....I'd be down....heck i realize sometimes officially plannin something like this can be tough so maybe I'll just have to "show up" announced at tommy's pizza on campus (not that tommys but that tommys lol)or something one of these days........


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Having a winter get-together would not actually be anything new. 
I'm sure that some remember we did so the first two years we existed.
These were held in Marion, Ohio.
They were later in the winter, after the holidays; February, I think?

At any rate, where in Ohio will you be? 
Lets see if theres any local members in that area. 

I'm interested in doing something in the middle of those dates.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

would be nice to getogether with you guys again this winter..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in columbus, near campus. Seems like that would be the most central location....(funnyfunnyfunnynot)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i thaught crappielooker went back to the east??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not yet man.. by may i would be gone..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

dood, you just stopped posting in the Lounge; I didn't know where you got to. 

Good to hear from you.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I'd be up for getting together somewhere around NE and getting a cold one and watching some football?


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> At any rate, where in Ohio will you be?
> Lets see if theres any local members in that area.
> 
> I'm interested in doing something in the middle of those dates.


I will be flying into Cleveland Hopkins and staying in Lorain County. A short drive for me will not be out of the question. I sure hope something can be arranged.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yesterday i made a post in the hardwater disscution about a get together at lake mosquito


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If we get alot of rain first ice wont be good. Still be out though! Didnt work last year. The get together


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I am all for a get together in NE Ohio. I will attend. But I have never iced fished and honestly can think of a good reason to. But if someone wants to show me how its done during the get together, I am man enough to go along.

I have heard that you can catch catfish Ice fishing. Is that true????


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

A little of everything. Cats on the sunny days. Eyes on the sub-zero days. Hope all the night time trollin hardens me up.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

The get-together does not necessarily have to be on a fishing outing. It can be at a lounge somewhere. The purpose of my request is just to be able to meet the folks from this site. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tell me where you are going to be And I will find a meeting place.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> I am all for a get together in NE Ohio. I will attend. But I have never iced fished and honestly can think of a good reason to. But if someone wants to show me how its done during the get together, I am man enough to go along.
> 
> I have heard that you can catch catfish Ice fishing. Is that true????


 best tasting cats i ever ate came from mosquito under the ice.

im game for some type of get together. we need someone to step up and organize it.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got an idea! Maybe DaleM will open his house for a central ohio party? I'll be good.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> Tell me where you are going to be And I will find a meeting place.


NE Ohio. Lorain County to be exact. I hope to fish Resthaven when I am in town.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the causeway baitshop if offering shelter. at skeeter


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll do my best to come whether we're fishing, or just meeting somewhere, but I prefer making it an evening get-together just to sit around and enjoy the company myself. 
We need somewhere that some tables can be pulled together lengthwise if possible; letting maybe 8-12 or so all able to talk to one another in one group.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> I'll do my best to come whether we're fishing, or just meeting somewhere, but I prefer making it an evening get-together just to sit around and enjoy the company myself.
> We need somewhere that some tables can be pulled together lengthwise if possible; letting maybe 8-12 or so all able to talk to one another in one group.


I agree, but first you take care of your wife.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Someone take charge and make this official.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

She can count on that Mikie. 

There's no good time for this, we'll just face it and deal the best we can with it. 

At least I'm not still off work walking into walls.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

how about during the sports show again.. i think its in january sometimes..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak, he's only going to be here between Christmas and New Years Day.[from mikie's first post]


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

well how about one of the reservoirs, or parks, like griggs or buckeye lake, or deer creek something like that.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it will be freezing. its gonna start getting cold tomorrow and stay that way for a while. this great weather we've been having is OVER.

actually if there is a shelter with a fireplace that could work (there might be one at griggs on the east side just north of the dam?)

thing is unless its planned by ogf, its just gonna have to be a "random get together of people from the internet not sponsored or endorsed by ogf" (legalities thing)

if something is planned in or around columbus, I'll more than likely show up (if its close to me i will for sure). I'd like to meet more people from here.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

With all the replies I think we can pull off a jim dandy get-together. Does anyone there in NE Ohio want to take charge? I will assist, but it will be from long distance. Once I arrive in NE Ohio, I will be staying at my father-in-law's and he does not have a computer. If someone takes charge, PM me and I will give you my phone number. Let us make this happen.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Has anyone decided anything on this and made it official? Who's in charge?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> how about during the sports show again.. i think its in january sometimes..


There is a boat show at the Eastwood Mall Expo Center near Niles on Feb. 9-10-11. Some places to eat around there too. A sports show at the same place on March 2-3-4.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

As I mentioned in my original post, I will be in town next week 24th to 1st. Has anyone set anything up? I know it is a tough time, but I surely would like to meet some of you while I am in town. I will be in NE Ohio. A lounge somewhere is fine.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

well i think we r going to have open water during that time.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> There's an OGF seminar at Gander Mountain in N. Canton from 4-6PM on Dec. 9. Just general fishing info, site questions answered, meet and greet stuff. Pretty informal. After that, I'll make a date sometime later in the season for an ice fishing seminar. I'll keep your dates in mind too.


could you perhaps also consider a seminar at the Mentor Gander. I know id love to go 
thanks


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how about a steelie outing by fairport? we were going to have one earlier this year.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> how about a steelie outing by fairport? we were going to have one earlier this year.


yeah i remember that, sounds great to me now we just needa day to do it


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I MAY be able to use the Club House for the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Association. It seats 50 or more with everything we'd need. Maybe a fish fry and a few cold ones. It's right on the Grand River. I'd have to get permission from the board. I'm thinking of Dec. 30th. Any thoughts. You could bring the fish you want to fry and/or a dish to pass. I'd supply the fryers and breading. I'd just need help with breading and cleaning up afterwords.
DC


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

either one sounds great to me , be able to me some OGFers  eat and maybe do some fishing, id be willin to bring a dish and help clean up. what do you guys say?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds good to me too. maby we could get some smelt too and fry those up also.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wheres are other NE Ohio guys anybody interested?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've asked Larry-Dixie Chicken to check on availability for us.
How many would want to join us if we select his location in Fairport Harbor? It sounds like a nice facility.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

The club house is located on the Grand River and about 15 min. from the Chagrin River. If the weather holds some of you guys could do some Steelie Fishing in the am if wanted. That might help justify the drive.
DC


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady and I would come. If the location doesn't suit enough members then I would suggest possibly the BW3 in Streetsboro. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what is decided.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i would go to.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I will be flying into Hopkins Sunday night. Once I arrive I will not have access to a computer to check on any get together. Is there anyone here I can PM my cell number to so they can let me know of any goings on?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure Mike, you can pm me your number.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

A BW3 or something like it would also be a good choice.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I did get approval to hold it at the FHRRA club house on the 30th. 

Mike it's about 25 miles east of Cleveland. Right now it looks like only 4 or 5 people are interested in that location. If anyone else has an option let's hear from you now.
DC


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i think more people will come. post the info in both the northeast fourm and the steelhead fourm.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I would have answered sooner! You know I'll be there Larry!!! 

The FHRRA clubhouse is very nice. Indoors, heated, TV, lots of room for coolers and fryers alike... We've had a few get-togethers there and they are great hosts..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending upon what works best for the most people, we could also select a restaurant along I-77 somewhere. 

There are a ton of them at the intersection of I-77 & St. Rt. 18 that might make better traveling for folks and open it up as a possibilty to more members.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would be there... Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

All we need is for someone to take charge. The idea of going to Fairport Harbor and maybe wetting a line is appealing but at the same time dealing with making food is not. It also as far north as you can get. The idea of meeting at an establishment that sells food is great but then there is no fishing.  
We could be happy to meet around the I 77 route 18 area in order to centralize it for the Akron Canton members. What place would suite a crowd that we could just hang out and visit after eating? BW3's first came to mind to me because it's a place where people do that. Is there a BW3's / Scorchers or any place like that around that exit? Perhaps someone could narrow things down to 2 or 3 choices and those attending could vote on where they would like to meet.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok Rumi and I are I guess taking charge.

I only have the FHRRA Club house. Here are some thoughts.
The club house is free and fisherman friendly. If you want to fish you can but you don't have to.
We don't have to cook. There is a pizza place across the street. I'm sure he'll treat me right on a couple of sheet pizza's. Maybe we could just collect a few bucks from everyone. It will be BYPB or pop.
We have tables & chairs we could play some cards and or dice. Or just get to know each other better.
In reviewing this post it looks like 11 want to come for sure. It looks like 3 or 4 others are maybes. The guys traveling form any distance maybe could car pool.
If there is another place on the 77/18 exchange that can handle a group of (number unknown) I'm all for it.
If the folks that want to attend could PM with their vote and or suggestions. I'll tally them and get back to all.
This started as just a get together let's not make it to tough on ourselves.
I'll also throw something on the Lake Erie and NE Ohio fourms.
DC


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what is the address to this place? i am going to map blast it.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

1201 High St.
Fairport Harbor Ohio 44077

It's right across the street from Grand River Tackle. (Almost)
But be advised it has not been decided that's is where it's going to be yet.
Were going to put it to a vote. 
PM your vote and or suggestions. We want to be fair to all that want to attend.
DC


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey dixie, thats sounds good to me. or 77 im on 8 so im in the middle, but in fairport you can wet a line


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

SteelheadBob
Can we get a vote one way or the other.
Would you attend if so whwere would you perfer.
Thanks DC


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm really glad to see this is coming together. :B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont know if Ill make it but worth the drive to boat! If John keeps his boat out itll be a double header.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Either place is fine since I am flying in from California. I will attend no matter what. I want to thank Dixie Chicken, Ruminator & Reel Lady for PM-ing me. I have your numbers and you have mine. I am looking forward to meeting all. And lastly, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fairport harbor , all the way dixie cjicken, and i would be glad to help with anything you need and clean up afterwords!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i might try for smelt again is there going to be a fryer or somthing like that there?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i got a 4 gallon coffee maker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey potp, i think dixie said he has friers...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll try to get out. Mikie, I'm in Lorain county. If I can go and you want to run together, we can try that.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Still need FIRM votes as to WHERE this will be held. Alot of replies but only 6 or 7 say they want Fairport Harbor foir sure. We don't want the other members to be shut out. Let us know what you want do do. Cooking, times and location have yet to be decided. 
DC


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I'll try to get out. Mikie, I'm in Lorain county. If I can go and you want to run together, we can try that.



Thanks!! I will bouncing back & forth from Lorain & Cuyahoga Falls. PM me your phone number so if I am in Lorain I will give you ring.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

my vote is fairport.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fairport!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fairport Harbor!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I sense a pattern. You gettin' this Rumi?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anywhere is still good with me. 

Larry, lets allow other people interested until Tuesday yet for an opportunity to post. 
We are now in the busiest time before Christmas and some travelling may not get a chance tomorrow or Christmas Day to post.

Then Tuesday evening after we see what location is most supported we'll go with that and finalize the rest of the details.

Sound good?
...................................................................
................................................

Come one, come all!

These get-togethers are always a lot of fun, and a great way to get to know each other. 

.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I go. is there something I could bring?? louisville ohio.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree. Tuesday evening we'll finalize this deal.
Merry Christmas
DC


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I am on my way to the airport. After the get together has been finalized, for those of you that have my cell, please give me a call to let me know where & when. Thanks!!! Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Fairport is fine with me. I have to work from 11am to 6pm on the 30th. What times are involved. Maybe I can take off.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i say fairport  i'll go if i dont have to work that day


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

*Saturday December 30 1:00pm * (time is flexible)
Here is the other option, that is more centrally located for those who don't want to make the trip to Fairport. (Medina - I 71 & Route 18)
Believe me, including some steelheading in this "get together" sounds awesome, but at the same time it would be really nice just to sit down with other OGFers and get to know them "off" the water. Heck, we already know that we all love to fish...but this would give us all the opportunity to get to know even more about eachother.  

I spoke with the manager at *BW3's in Medina*. He informed me that it is the largest BW3 in Ohio.
He allowed me to place a temporary reservation for a *private room*. There is no additional cost for us to use this room.
BW3's has *Video*, *Trivia* and *Poker Games*. 
They also have (in this private room) *2 Big Projector screens* that we could bring our own DVDs or VHS movies to watch. 
This private room can accomodate up to 100 people.

If there are no other suggestions....Then I think that everyone should vote for either Fairport Harbor or BW3's in Medina. 

*Just reply to this post with BW3 or Fairport*


Buffalo Wild Wings
5050 Eastpointe Drive
Medina, OH 44256

330.764.WING (9464)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

my vote is for fairport.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

I vote for Medina
FAT CAT


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Given the options I will also vote for Medina but never fear if Fairport wins I'll show up there as well.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Medina !!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fairport is my vote as it would be more casual ,beer cards and some fishing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

fairports my vote .


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Fairport is my vote!!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

fairport for me. I will be there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r u guys talking about fairport harbor or the club in fairport??


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

the bldg. is almost rate across the street from grand river b&t....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

1201 high street
fairport harbor....


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

The Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Assocation club house and grounds are located 1201 High St. Fairport Harbor. It's on the right about a 1/4 north of the Grand River. 
DC


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fairport would work for me!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Fairport is good for me


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll go with Medina as my first choice.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Either place would be fine with me but that is a muzzleloading day so may be tough to make it.Sure I'm not the only one,sounds like a good time. Maybe I'll tag out early. :!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I could actuallly make this if its held in MEDINA


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fairport harbor gets my vote. but ill probably be muzzleloading also..


----------



## OldeGuy (Nov 12, 2006)

I vote for Fairport. I would enjoy getting out and meeting more members.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Depending on the time, I could possibly make a late afternoon appearance in Medina...


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

By my count I have 13 Fairport and 6 Medina. I counted the Reel folks as two for Medina. I did not count Rumi or Mikie Fin for either place. I voted for Fairport. The few that said they would attend either I did not count. The start time in Fairport would be the same as Medina about 1:00 if that helps anyone make their choice. If anyone hasn't voted nows the time. We need to move forward with this so others can make plans.
Thanks DC


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Fairport gets my vote.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Medina is closer


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its now 7:30 pm and there is a clear preference by those who have responded for meeting at Fairport and accepting Dixie Chicken's great offer to host this at the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Association's clubhouse. 

*So we will meet in Fairport.

* It sounds like its a great facility and will be ideally suited for a private gathering like we are having. 

Thank-you very much Larry for your great offer!
We really appreciate it. 

I will call mikie_fin and let him know of all of the details and directions. 

This will be a carry-in type event.

* If you would like to come, please post so we can get an average idea of how much food to prepare. Also if you care to bring something to share post that as well.* 

I will bring baked beans and deviled eggs.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah what Rumi said.
I gotta thaw some fish. I need a count.
Larry


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Folks, Larry is going to bring some of his own fish to share. 
I think that is most generous. 

Lets get this rolling now that we have some definites established!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

How many people can this facility hold? Does anyone know?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah,
45 plus.
DC


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ill bring some (alot) of pasta salad, my wife makes the best your going to love this stuff, oooohhhhhh wait, we can bring the other halfs can we, just thought i ask, i know how fishing guys get LOLOL


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

what day is this goin on?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the 30th at 1 o'clock


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll be there. What do you need in the way of food?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Here are the details for this Unofficial Mikie-Fin OGF Get Together so far.

This is not an OGF sponsored event. Its just an opportunity for OGF members to get together and meet each other for a good time. Its open to anyone and everyone. Bring a family member, or friend. You do not have to be an OGF member to attend.

Well start gathering this Saturday 12/30/06 at 1:00 PM at the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Club House.

This will be held inside and we have plenty of parking. If anyone can do a map from map quest please do and post it here. Other wise ask or call for directions.

Located at 1201 High St.
Fairport Harbor, Ohio 44077 BYOB!
Telephone 440-354-9931 

I will be frying fish, but this is not about food. If you want to bring something great, if not thats ok too. Whens its gone its gone.

I would like to get some idea of how many plan on eating fish so I can start thawing ASAP. So let me know now!

If you bring a dish to share try to plan what youll need (if anything) to dish it up. Ill have the paper products. We have a very small semi kitchen so bring everything prepared. Ill have a cooler or two to keep things cold. We have tables & chairs and indoor restrooms. 

Planned events: Nothing! Were just going to wing it. If anyone wants to play some cards or dice thats fine, just bring what you need to do so. We may do a 50/50 drawing and a few games of chance if anyone is interested. Bring you brag book of big fish to share. We do have a TV and a VCR so if anyone has any tapes of a favorite trip they want to share thats cool too.
Trying to think of everything but Im sure I missed something.
Oh yeah clean up crew sign up and see me when you get there.

Thanks and feel free to offer any suggestions.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for pulling this together Larry. Should be a great time.

I will be there, I will bring some chicken wings from SOMEWHERE...  

I will also bring the videotape we run at outdoor shows, plus a photo album.

I also plan on bringing my son Nick. Whether he comes along is entirely up to him.  

See you all on Saturday.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

count me in too. i will bring something to share also. great job guys.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ill see if i can get something to bring also.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i live kinda close by so if you need a hand setting up or n e thing early, let me know, ill be glad to head out before hand...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i tried to put mapquest on here but it wont so here goes...
from akron==take 271 north to 90 east, take 90 east till you see rt.44, take the 44 north exit till you hit rt.2 east..as soon as you get onto rt.2 the next exit is richmond st... you want to go to the right and get over to the left lane.
go strait through the light and pass up D&W bait store and go over the river. at the next light, go strait, dont veroff to the right..go over the tracks and high st. is the second street to your right after burton. thats about the fastest way from akron, east and west siders just get on to rt.2 and get off of on richmond and follow the same. or look on mapquest LOL


----------



## bless52 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey Larry .. great idea.. gonna try to giggle my days off to attend.... shhh don't tell Siggy 45 he is my boss and a member of the site lol lol.. but if I can.. I will be bringing a salad.... if you think of anything else that you need Larry feel free to contact me..

If you need more fish I know someone who has a freezer fullllllllllll... not dropping any names but begins with a H and ends with a k ...... lol lol

Hope to see you there... Great idea to get folks together............

Blessss 52


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I plan on attending with my wife depending on the need for sleep after my 24 hr shift is over Saturday morning. I plan to bring the party staple taco dip with some Tostitos (pronounced the way Ricardo Montalban used to!!)


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the recent replys. Just to clarify the directions. State Rt 2 east. Exit Painesville Fairport Harbor St Rt 535. On the exit just keep bearing right. Once of the exit slide over to the left lane and head north. Thru 2 lights and then about 1/4 mile left. There will be some newer homes on the left. When they end our club begins. You'll see a chain link fence. Put your left signal on. We have a big Blue & White sign. The gate will be open. Park near the fence. Do not block the ramps. I plan on getting there around 11:00 to start setting up. Show up when you like.
DC


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Area map attached. Red pin is club house.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Another map. Red pin is club house.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Last map. Good luck! Red pin is club house.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Fat Cat!
The club is actually located about where the word High is in High St.
I know the weather is looking decent so we may loss a few attendees. If those who are definately coming could jump on and give a head count that would be helpful.
DC


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will be there.and bringing a side dish. some sausage and peppers.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

me too. hey fat cat did u do a print screen i sould not get the pics up even if i wanted to. my file was to big.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Peple of the Perch
I printed the map, trimmed it, scaned it, enhanced it, adjusted the resolution to get the file size within limits, and converted the file format to .jpeg to further reduce the file size. It was a real pain but the maps turned out nice.


----------



## OldeGuy (Nov 12, 2006)

I will be there with a side dish. I have a 2 gallon and a 5 gallon jug if that would be useful......Let me know.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

dixie, got a headcount?..would like to know for the food amount to bring.....fill them 5 gallon jugs with 1 each of long island ice tea,and the other with alabama slammers,and we'll get home sometime next year.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have to back out. Work schedule changed, now I'm wworking a 12 hour shift from 11a to 11p. Next time guys. I hop you all have a great time. Send us some pics.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Freyedknot,
At this point I'm only guessing. Somewhere between 20 & 40. I know it's a busy time of year and with this great weather people may change their minds. There hasn't been alot of chatter once we firmed this up. If Oldeguy brings the jugs and you fill'em up it will be fun for those that make it!
DC


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Is anyone going to go early and go fishing?????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm taking my son fishing to break in his new waders Santa brought...  

Then we'll be up there around 1PM...

Not sure what trib we're hitting yet... We'll see in the AM....


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Just a reminder the club phone number is 440-354-9931 if anyone needs it. 
I won't have internet access this am. Hope to see you there.
Larry


----------

